

Don't Let the Dishes Soak - shuleatt
http://www.leveragingideas.com/2008/09/30/do-not-let-dishes-soak/

======
frankus
I'm really awful about letting metaphorical dishes soak (actual dishes, not so
much). I can put off tedious tasks, cringe-worthy phone calls, and physical
labor forever, using various combinations of the "too little time," "too
little energy," and "haven't thought of how yet" excuses.

But it is a double-edged sword. Sometimes you can spend hours banging your
head against a problem, only to take a short break for food or rest, and come
back to quickly find an obvious solution.

But I think the head-banging is as important as taking the break in this
situation.

